# what are mods that kill mpg?



## ekizz (Jan 7, 2005)

hey, im new to the forums here, i recently bought a 91' sentra XE and put on an intake, and some grounding wires (which really work damn good)

anyways my newbie question is, what are mods that kill gas? im 16 and im pretty damn poor and i dont really wanna kill my gas mileage, which is pretty damn good right now. 

oh yeah, and anyone have a link to make a ghetto-homemade cold-air intake extension for 91' sentra xe?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

mods don't kill mileage unless you have a heavy foot.

if you're only 16, I say don't mod the car for a few years. don't waste the money.


----------



## live4snow (Jan 5, 2005)

If you want a ghetto cold air intake, look on eBay for one. They usually run about 25-45 bucks. Just make sure there is a hook up for the pipe specifically made for the ga16de. I had one and then I realized I never had the right hook up so I sold it. So I dont know if those intakes work too well but you did say cheap.


----------



## live4snow (Jan 5, 2005)

Oh and if you're only 16 and can fabricate your own intake I will be really impressed. :thumbup:


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

I even have some instructions on how to do this in my sig below. Granted its for a b14, but will guide you in the right direction.


----------



## ekizz (Jan 7, 2005)

oh yeah another newbie question, if im installing a cai on my b13 sentra, do i have to take off the fender or the front bumper to put on the filter or whatever?


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

wow.. no just the air box and stock pipes and as for gas guzzling upgrades , gas is mainly used when u acelerate so the more your flooring it around town like comin up on a light thats red and u floor it anyway even thouh it will be red when u get there, then thats the major problem. so unless u put gigantic rims on that are way to heavy or a turbo or anything like that u should be fine if you just cruise


----------



## INX2C (May 31, 2003)

Skip the big 16" or 17" wheels.

They weigh 20 - 28 lbs each(depending on brand) versus about 16lbs each for your stock steelie 13" or stock SE-R, or NX aluminum 14" (if you pick up a set). 
Remember- ---1 lb of rotating mass = 10 lbs of static mass...
so...
if you add 12 lb to each corner (with the huge rims), it's really like adding 120lbs x 4 or 480 lbs of extra mass for your car to accelerate.

To check how this helps fuel economy and acceleration, just put 6 -- 80 lb salt bags in your trunk and drive around for a few weeks.

You will also note the incredible ride punishment the huge rims will give your butt (and stock struts).

Save your money on the rims and get a header, CAI and decent exhaust. That will give you better MPG (if you stay off it) AND better performance!

Synthetic oil in the manual tranny is a good thing, too.


I admit, the huge rims do LOOK COOL.

It's all about priorities, isn't it?


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

I kept track of highway mileage as I started modifying my car at 11,000 miles.
Stock it got 28-30mpg at 65mph. 

I added a PR CAI and JWT POPcharger first which did not affect the mileage. 

I then added a HotShot header (G2) and GReddy cat-back. This made off-the-line acceleration poorer (auto trans), but noticably better acceleration on the highway (mid-high rpm). Mileage at 65mph was again unaffected.

I then added the JWT ECU. Low end power and throttle response were improved, and the 65mph mileage was still about the same.

I then added JWT cams (S2) and had the ECU reprogrammed. Low end power was somewhat worse, but mid-high rpm was significantly better. Mileage dropped to 25-26mpg at 65mph.

In 2000 I went turbo expecting the cruising mileage to decrease. I took JWT's advice and rephased the cams to reduce the overlap to make the engine more detonation resistant. Mileage with the turbo setup is now 30-32mpg at 65mph.

I'm not going to try to explain all this. It's just what I observed.

Lew


----------



## ekizz (Jan 7, 2005)

if i want to install a muffler, do i have to cut my exhaust system and weld stuff on? 

and also, if i need to install a cai, do i take off the front bumper ? 

another question, my sentra like starts shaking at like 80 miles per hour on the freeway. if i get more horsepower in my car, will it be like less shaky at 80 miles per hour, (because if my engine is stronger maybe it can handle it better). but right now if i like go over 80, whats the worst thing than can happen to my car?


----------



## ekizz (Jan 7, 2005)

oh yeah, heres some pics of my sentra so far things ive done to it:

-installed intake 
-took off some rear emblems
-took off these retard ass "racing stripes" on the side of my car that used to be there (couple hours with a blowdryer got it all off)
-installed some grounding wire (not in the pics yet)























































oh yeah, i was walking in the street one day, found a shiny ass hubcap and put it on ahahah

do you guys suggest i find two more extra stock sentra hubcaps, or get some like whitehubcaps i found on ebay 

thanks a lot for the responses too guys, you make a newbie like me feel very welcomed ^^


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

respray paint the steelies black.


i love black steelies


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

RBI*04 said:


> respray paint the steelies black.
> 
> 
> i love black steelies


I'll second that. Also, don't get those cheap shiny hubcaps they sell at walmart. Either stock hubcaps, no hubcaps, or rims. It's just my opinion but I think shiny hubcaps look stupid. It's a typical rice add on for people who can't afford real rims. Other than that it looks good. Engine bay looks really clean. Mine looks like crap cuz no one before me took good care of the car. Keep up the good work and when you ain't sure of something always direct your question here.

Mitch


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

very clean i like it but i also third the suggestion of huckin those hub caps into the garbage or sell them to some dumb kid and just spray pain the steelies black i think they look awsome like that orrr try to find some stock se-r rims unless u wanna be a super sleeper with stockys btw what size tire is that all specs plz


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

i'll third or fourth the "stock hubcaps, no hubcaps or rims" idea


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Slacky said:


> very clean i like it but i also third the suggestion of huckin those hub caps into the garbage or sell them to some dumb kid and just spray pain the steelies black i think they look awsome like that orrr try to find some stock se-r rims unless u wanna be a super sleeper with stockys btw what size tire is that all specs plz


Slow down turbo, try to make more than one sentence. 
Itsjustreallyhardtoreadstuffwhenitsallbunchedtogether.


----------



## ekizz (Jan 7, 2005)

oh yeah a question for you pros: my sentra starts shaking at 75, so if i get more horsepower in my car, will that mean my car wont shake at like around 75, (because if i have more horsepower it won't be as hard for the car to go that fast)

oh yeah and i decided to go for the black steelies look ^^. i did it on my "shiny hubcap side" and it looks pretty good so far... only that im running out of black spraypaint.

and im also thinking about respraying my faded black side-markers, i just have to be careful not to mess up and spray the rest of my car :/

or is it a better idea just to remove the side-markers and spray them individually?


----------



## live4snow (Jan 5, 2005)

ekizz said:


> oh yeah a question for you pros: my sentra starts shaking at 75, so if i get more horsepower in my car, will that mean my car wont shake at like around 75, (because if i have more horsepower it won't be as hard for the car to go that fast)


If your Sentra starts shaking at 75 you have either allignment issues or unbalanced tires that need to be fixed. I have that exact same car and it is completely stock and it doesnt shake at all, even over 100. If your tires are pretty old and dry-rotted, you might want to change them for the sake of safety anyways, and if your car still shakes after new tires and an alignment, you have more serious issues...ie bent rim, off center hub, etc..


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Everytime I started to get the shakes over 65, it was due to a bad tire.


----------



## ekizz (Jan 7, 2005)

aww shiet, how much does it cost to balance your tires or fix the alignment?


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Tomorrow call up your local tire/ alignment shop and get some quotes. Im guessing its abad tire. but when they balance them they will find the default.


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

Nostrodomas said:


> Slow down turbo, try to make more than one sentence.
> Itsjustreallyhardtoreadstuffwhenitsallbunchedtogether.


 prettysureiusedthespacebarwheniwastypinglasttimebutilikesugaristhatsowrong?


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

ekizz said:


> aww shiet, how much does it cost to balance your tires or fix the alignment?


 around me its like 20 bucks to have all the tires off and balenced and put back on


----------



## ekizz (Jan 7, 2005)

i guess that isnt too bad then. you know on the side of your car, you have like these plastic parts attached to your car (i think theyre called side markers or something?) i was wondering if you can detach them and retach them. i remember trying to take it off but it was glued on by adhesive of some sort? should i remove it and then spraypaint it, or just spraypaint it on the car itself and just put some tape and paper to make sure not to get the rest of my car painted on accident


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

if its on there good and tight then dont take it off thast just more work, tape off the bordering area with scrap paper bags from the store or something


----------



## jmann98 (Aug 20, 2004)

Changes that make MPG worse: TIRES.

Everyone mentions heavy wheels, but tires can also make a signifcant difference. In my size, 205/50/15, there can be a difference of over 5 pounds between some tires. In my size, the Falken Azenis Sport is over 5 pounds heavier per tire than the Toyo T1-S. Unless you need a stiff sidewall, avoid them because they make a tire heavy, resulting in worse gas mileage, as well as giving you a rougher ride, slower accleration, worse braking, more unsprung weight, etc.


----------



## erixpulsar (Dec 4, 2004)

ekizz said:


> oh yeah a question for you pros: my sentra starts shaking at 75, so if i get more horsepower in my car, will that mean my car wont shake at like around 75, (because if i have more horsepower it won't be as hard for the car to go that fast)
> 
> oh yeah and i decided to go for the black steelies look ^^. i did it on my "shiny hubcap side" and it looks pretty good so far... only that im running out of black spraypaint.
> 
> ...


yeee......i'm 16 too dude....haha...it's hard comin on money huh?...even harder findin a job for me....anyways...yea on my 86 pulsar i got black stock steelies....nd on my 89 sentra.....same.....BUT w/ gray center cap....good stuff.....i'm waitin to get sum se-r rims.....but for me.....all my free time is spent at junkyards or in my car.....good times dude...


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Well I got you guys all beat on age I'm just a tad older than FCS

But 87 300ZX Turbo, Warm Air intake, and 10 PSI and this is a V6 remember. 33MPG at 55 30MPG at 70 28MPG anything higher.


----------



## ekizz (Jan 7, 2005)

damn thats stupid good gas mileage. 

oh my god this spraypaint i got is hella good. dupli-color "Import auto" or something like that. i got it from kragen and OMG IT WORKS FREAKING WONDERs. i dont have to put on primer or anything, and it doesnt drip or anythin. all spread out nice and evenly, and shines hella nice.

my freaking black steelies look so freaking professional ahahah

im starting to spraypaint the rest of my car where the black is faded and damn it looks sick. 

oh yeah you know the rear liscence plate, ican put it in my back window right?


----------



## RotaryRyan (Oct 20, 2004)

live4snow said:


> Oh and if you're only 16 and can fabricate your own intake I will be really impressed. :thumbup:


Why??? You seem to think that a younger age also means you can't do anything?

I dont like when people tell me not to try something because im 16. Ive done everything to my car by myself, with no help, ad no one elses money. 

Im not trying to be a dick and get off topic. sorry


----------



## live4snow (Jan 5, 2005)

RotaryRyan said:


> Why??? You seem to think that a younger age also means you can't do anything?
> 
> I dont like when people tell me not to try something because im 16. Ive done everything to my car by myself, with no help, ad no one elses money.
> 
> Im not trying to be a dick and get off topic. sorry


I never meant anything like that. Its just when I was 16 I wouldnt know the first place to start to make a cold air intake (I'm 19 now and know a lot more). I was just saying that I would be impressed. Dont take it the wrong way. It was a compliment. I have a lot of respect for people, people younger than me, that work on their own cars, *especially with their own money*. Please dont get offended.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

ekizz said:


> oh yeah you know the rear liscence plate, ican put it in my back window right?


why would you want to put your plate in your window tho? and i doubt its legal.


live4snow said:


> I never meant anything like that. Its just when I was 16 I wouldnt know the first place to start to make a cold air intake (I'm 19 now and know a lot more). I was just saying that I would be impressed. Dont take it the wrong way. It was a compliment. I have a lot of respect for people, people younger than me, that work on their own cars, *especially with their own money*. Please dont get offended.


im in the same boat.........i would have been lost at 16 <hell i liked wings and kits :waving: ) but in 3 years my veiws have changed completly and i know alot more. and in 3 months i will know more than i didnt my enrite life! uti :thumbup:


SKD_Tech said:


> Well I got you guys all beat on age I'm just a tad older than FCS
> 
> But 87 300ZX Turbo, Warm Air intake, and 10 PSI and this is a V6 remember. 33MPG at 55 30MPG at 70 28MPG anything higher.


what !? SKD your only 15?! damn! and you have a sick ass ride.


----------



## RotaryRyan (Oct 20, 2004)

live4snow said:


> I never meant anything like that. Its just when I was 16 I wouldnt know the first place to start to make a cold air intake (I'm 19 now and know a lot more). I was just saying that I would be impressed. Dont take it the wrong way. It was a compliment. I have a lot of respect for people, people younger than me, that work on their own cars, *especially with their own money*. Please dont get offended.


Alright, no offense taken


----------



## ekizz (Jan 7, 2005)

i pretty much dislike rich little spoiled kids who get their parents to buy them a super new sports car, and they straight up roll down to school and trying to show off and like saying that their stock STI or EVO will like burn anyone (which it probably will). but damn though that ticks me off. hard working kids like me have to go out and get a job and buy their own car and then their own aftermarket parts, or be ghetto and try to fabritcate their own cold air intake. whenever i talk about my car, i like showing off and saying i bought my car with all my own money and everything in it, people give me mad props for that

oh yeah im still planning out my cai, but i have a problem. i dont know how to take off my front bumper , kuzz i never really tried it out. does anyone have pretty decent instructions or is there a guide or anything? and you know how there is that stock airpipe that goes down through your fender for the factory airbox, can you just take that out with brute force or is it attached somewhere?


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

yea i hate them too but they are still around and when my car is done they wont thing they are so cool muahahahahahahah LOL @ highschool revenge, i wish i knew then what i knew now about cars and performace


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Im not sure about the b13, but in the b14 you do not have to remove the bumper to install a Cai. Just take the driver side wheel off, then the splash gaurd. You will have to remove a few screws holding on the stock intake resonator in the wheel well. Then drill or cut out the fender well to allow for the bigger piping.


----------



## ekizz (Jan 7, 2005)

thanks a lot 

also im kinda in the process of spray painting some of the messed up parst of my car and i was working on my front bumper lip.. and i kinda accidentally got some of my white spray paint up on my radiator. is that okay or am i in seroius health danger or what?


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

should be fine


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> why would you want to put your plate in your window tho? and i doubt its legal.
> 
> im in the same boat.........i would have been lost at 16 <hell i liked wings and kits :waving: ) but in 3 years my veiws have changed completly and i know alot more. and in 3 months i will know more than i didnt my enrite life! uti :thumbup:
> 
> what !? SKD your only 15?! damn! and you have a sick ass ride.


 Thanks I just don't like the insurance on it. Me for liability with Progressive me being primary driver 6300 bucks a year


BUT I've found a much better deal me being the primary of my dad's 1994 Honda Accord Wagon

And I get bad-ass gas mileage. No one can deny.


----------



## ekizz (Jan 7, 2005)

im trying to spray paint my rear-view mirrors, (not the actual glass but the casing of it). how do i take off my mirrors, and then how do i actually take off the glass part? or do you guys suggest i should just cover up everything with newspaper and just spray it like that?


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Just mask off the actual mirror, and spray the rest. That is after you take the mirror off of the car. Unless you have a lot of tarps. Cause if you dont your gonna get hella overspray.
There are usually a couple of nuts holding on the mirror. Remove the door panel, and look for the nuts.


----------



## ekizz (Jan 7, 2005)

i was thinking about painting my entire interior black, rather than the stock 91 xe "creme-mocha brown" family sedan type of color. i was wondering, is it too much of a pain in the ass to do the ENTIRE interior of the car including upholstery etc etc, or is it not that bad at all. and how much money , time would it probably cost ? :X


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

its not that hard with taht fabric spray its just really smelly u gotta give each peice of furniture a lot of time to breath and dry so it sucks when it comes time to do passenger seat the only thing i wouldnt do is the carpet either leave it and put matching color floor mats and leave it stock color for contras kinda a 2 tone inside look or just buy a new one


----------



## ekizz (Jan 7, 2005)

yeah and i was also thinking about the dash, door panels, etc. not that hard either?


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

same thing but in my experience thats a little easier. again u need a special spray adhesive stuff that u spray on then u paint over that, it makes it so the pain doesnt flake off when your all done


----------



## ekizz (Jan 7, 2005)

man im starting to ask a lot of questions i hope you guys dont mind : P 

but anyways being a student and all and a little strapped on gas, i never fill up my tank all the way at the gas station. 2 dollars here, 5 dollars here, 10 dollars on a good day , or whatever change i got in my pocket to put enough gas to go from point a to point b. 

my friend tells me that filling up my gas when its hella low, and keeping it running on low (under 1/4 full) and running on fumes is hella bad for my car. is this true, and if so, how bad is it for my car?


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

well answering the questions is no problem as long as its not the same thing that everyone else asks, even when i ask a question no one answers so im left opinion and suggestionless. but anyway as long as there is gas in the tank u should be runnin on fumes and if u were u would know it, car would run like junk there would be poppin and spittin bad take off, stuff like that so chances are u arent even doing that


----------

